# friday,8/20 offshore Vero/FPI



## kentvanhook (Jul 23, 2010)

good stuff man. sounds like and looks like a great day!!! [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

kickin' a$$ and taken names, love it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Cooked up nice, Thanks bubba....


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice bugs and king [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

way in:



















got a better story for that sunday, but still awaiting the pics.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

damn i wana go


----------

